# "Impossible d'activer le partage de fichier"



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2000)

Depuis l'installation d'AppleShareIP, et après l'avoir désintallé, mac os 9 m'indique à chaque démarrage qu'il lui est impossible d'activer le partage des fichiers. C'est agaçant. Peut-on résoudre ceci?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2000)

Désolé pour le double postage.
La solution était de virer les prefs de utilisateur et groupe.


----------



## Lonesome Boy (29 Juin 2000)

Il doit sûrement rester quelques extensions qui sont normalement charger de partager les fichiers. Mais comme il en manque, le partage ne peut être activé. Il faut donc escamper ces extensions.


----------

